# Is anyone working on the IMEI issue?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I know this is an issue for some people and not others, but could be an issue for all at one point. I have backed up mine just like everyone else, but some are saying after the backup they are still having issues when restoring. It seems like a pretty big issue, and I was wondering if anybody was actively working on it? Can we figure out why its happening and how to prevent it? If not can someone start? I am not smart enough to figure that out. Lol... Just a suggestion....

Thanks
Hobart
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Just back it up and you'll be fine...


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Just back it up and you'll be fine...


Not necessarily, if you read in the thread there are people who have restored it after losing it and are still roaming or have no data. That's why I'm asking this question

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Not necessarily, if you read in the thread there are people who have restored it after losing it and are still roaming or have no data. That's why I'm asking this question
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If they have no data then they probably restored it while they were on an AOSP rom. which you're not supposed to do. You will have roaming but it doesnt charge anything extra. I've still yet to encounter this issue but I'm sure someone is lookinginto it


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hobart said:


> I know this is an issue for some people and not others, but could be an issue for all at one point. I have backed up mine just like everyone else, but some are saying after the backup they are still having issues when restoring. It seems like a pretty big issue, and I was wondering if anybody was actively working on it? Can we figure out why its happening and how to prevent it? If not can someone start? I am not smart enough to figure that out. Lol... Just a suggestion....
> 
> Thanks
> Hobart
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I've never backed mine up. And I flashed over 30 ROMs already. No meid issues

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

OK question...if I changed sim card after imei backup do I need to do it again?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Hobart said:


> OK question...if I changed sim card after imei backup do I need to do it again?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Shouldn't have to. I'm pretty sure it's device specific

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll go ahead and be the "DICK"....You make to many unnecessary threads.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Patience......this is an ongoing issue that isn't being overlooked......there is a back up thread for a reason....some would call it a temporary fix until it's PERMANENTLY resolved

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

OK then a mod can remove this thread...

I'll be more careful

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Hobart said:


> I know this is an issue for some people and not others, but could be an issue for all at one point. I have backed up mine just like everyone else, but some are saying after the backup they are still having issues when restoring. It seems like a pretty big issue, and I was wondering if anybody was actively working on it? Can we figure out why its happening and how to prevent it? If not can someone start? I am not smart enough to figure that out. Lol... Just a suggestion....
> 
> Thanks
> Hobart
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The Synergy crew is working on the imei issue at xda. I think they've made some progress too, I'm waiting for the dust to settle before I read the details. Check their ROM thread out you might find your answer.


----------

